# Cliantro Question -How does it taste to you?



## Run_Out (May 11, 2005)

Hey Guy's

I have some friends who tell me that Cliantro has a soapy taste, do any of you sense the soapy taste? Just curious

Later


----------



## GB (May 11, 2005)

Hi Run_Out. I think you are going to find the group pretty split on this issue. It seems that people either love cilantro or they hate it because they find it tastes like soap. Personally I think there is some biological or genetic reason for this, but I have no proof.

I am in the "I love cilantro" group. I do not taste soap at all. Cilantro is probably my absolute favorite herb. I feel bad for the people who can't eat it.


----------



## Consul (May 11, 2005)

I've never sensed that from good cilantro before. To me, fresh cilantro is an essential ingredient to making salsa.

Part of the problem with talking food is that we all have a unique set of tastebuds which react differently to different foods. To that end, it could very well be that cilantro does taste a little soap-like to your friends. It just may be the way they're wired.


----------



## Ishbel (May 11, 2005)

I've never noticed a soapy taste and I use a LOT of coriander in dishes!


----------



## jennyema (May 11, 2005)

My friends who hate it either say it tastes like soap or metal.

Supposedly if you are allergic to it (and some people are) it tastes like metal.

I definelty don't think it tastes soapy.  But it does have an distinct flavor.

I love it.  

Try it and see what YOU think!


----------



## buckytom (May 11, 2005)

ishbel, in scottish and other european cookbooks do the recipes specify whether the coriander is seed or leaf? they taste similar, but aren't really interchangeable in most dishes.
i wonder if the same people who dislike leafy coriander, or cilantro, are affected the same way with coriander seed?
i have heard of the soapy or metallic thing. luckily, i do not find the taste odd. i love cilantro and coriander seed in many dishes. 
i replace half of the parsley in my chicken soup with cilantro, just for a nice little change of pace.
and i love a bunch of freshly washed whole cilantro on top of grilled baby squid, topped with sweet chilli sauce.
another fave is chopped peanuts, garlic, ginger, cilantro, and hot pepper flakes,  mixed into angel hair pasta with garlic sesame oil.


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2005)

I'm one for whom cilantro tastes like soap.  Coriander seed is not a problem for me though.

It doesn't seem to be a problem in salsa.  I eat that by the ton.  However, I leave it out of other recipes.


----------



## amber (May 11, 2005)

I love cilantro! It's hard to describe it's flavor, but I would say it tastes a bit like lemon/lime.


----------



## ironchef (May 11, 2005)

Cilantro tastes fine to me, as long as it doesn't overpower the other ingredients in the dish. For those who don't like it, substitute Italian Flat-Leaf Parsley for a more mild flavor.


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 11, 2005)

I'm in the later side.......I don't care for the flavor.  I can't describe what it taste like......I've tried it a few times and each time I was turned off by the flavor is all I can remember. I guess if you don't like it then you can substitute italian parsley.....at least thats what I've heard.


----------



## GB (May 11, 2005)

I personally would never recommend substituting parsley for cilantro unless you are only trying to add color. The flavors are absolutely nothing alike. It would be like substituting orange bell peppers for an orange. Same color, but much different taste. JMHO.


----------



## buckytom (May 11, 2005)

agreed gb!  i substitute cilantro for parsley in chicken soup BECAUSE it changes the flavor. it makes the soup taste kinda like thai, especially if you add that rooster hot sauce, sriracha. (thai/jewish fusion penicillin?  )


----------



## GB (May 11, 2005)

When I read your post about adding half cilantro and half parsley Bucky, I made a mental note to try that next time. It got my mental taste buds going like you would not believe!

I love cilantro in soup. As a matter of fact I think the first time I ever noticed that taste was when I was eating a Thai soup. I kept asking everyone with me what that awesome flavor was. I could not figure it out. I have been hooked ever since.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 11, 2005)

You wouldn't get the same flavor when you substitute Italina flat leaf parsley for cilantro but that's the whole idea!   It gives the texture and parsley still has a nice fresh flavor.  

I love, love, love, love cilantro.  There are no fence hangers when it comes to cilantro! lol


----------



## Ishbel (May 11, 2005)

Buckytom
I can't answer for other European countries, but here, Coriander is usually the leaves coriander seeds is a different story.   All the Asian food stores sell it in great big bundles - I keep a huge bunch in the kitchen on the worktop.  As well as scenting the kitchen, it makes a great breath freshener, just like flat leaf parsley!


----------



## ironchef (May 11, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> *I personally would never recommend substituting parsley for cilantro unless you are only trying to add color. The flavors are absolutely nothing alike.* It would be like substituting orange bell peppers for an orange. Same color, but much different taste. JMHO.


 
That's the point. If they don't like cilantro, they wouldn't want to add anything that tastes similar to it. It would be for color, texture, and a milder fresh herb flavor.


----------



## jennyema (May 11, 2005)

I can't think of anything off the top of my head where cilantro and parsley are interchangable at all.  Except maybe this Brazilian salad I make sometimes which uses both.  In that you could use either by itself.


----------



## RPCookin (May 11, 2005)

Cilantro is one herb that is always available in in the produce department in the grocery store here.  I almost always use fresh when a dish calls for leaves.  Salsa without cilantro isn't even worth the effort, IMO... guess you can tell that I'm in the "loves it" faction.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 11, 2005)

I think the point is being missed about parsley and cilantro being interchangeable.  They are VERY interchangeable in the right recipes.  I've even made a chicken spaghetti and along with the tomato sauce used cilantro in it and lime.  It was very good.  Not in every instance but in those instances where someone does NOT like cilantro you can very easily substitute Itialian Flat Leaf Parsley - like I said in my post and Iron Chef said in his - for the texture, the color, and it still has a fresh taste.


----------



## jennyema (May 11, 2005)

I still disagree that they are interchangable.  Why would you put parsley in salsa if someone hated cilantro?  It would change the taste.  Why not leave it out?

I think chicken with tomato sauce, lime and cilantro sounds good.  But was there also basil and oregano or rosemary?

I still can't think of a recipe besides that salad where IMO they are interchangeable.


----------



## ironchef (May 11, 2005)

jennyema said:
			
		

> I still disagree that they are interchangable. Why would you put parsley in salsa if someone hated cilantro? It would change the taste. Why not leave it out?
> 
> I think chicken with tomato sauce, lime and cilantro sounds good. But was there also basil and oregano or rosemary?
> 
> I still can't think of a recipe besides that salad where IMO they are interchangeable.


 
Ok, let's try this again...

Let's just say that I don't like the FLAVOR of Cilantro. I like the COLOR it brings to dishes that it is used in, and I like the FRESHNESS that it brings to a dish as well, but it's a little to strong for my taste. 

Now, what could I possibly add to a dish which would give me the same COLOR and FRESHNESS, but is much milder so it would not drastically change the taste of the dish in a negative way. Basil? No. Shiso? No. Tarragon? No. I would use either flat-leaf or regular parsley. Why? It's substantially more mild in flavor, and I can get the same COLOR that I can get with Cilantro without the FLAVOR of Cilantro.

Now if I hated the FLAVOR of ALL types of parsley, I would omit everything. The point for using flat-leaf as a substitue is not for people who LIKE cilantro, it's for people who DON'T like cilantro. 
Will adding Italian Parsley change the flavor of the dish? YES! But that in itself, is the whole point because for arguments sake, I don't like cilantro. 

Would I substitute it personally? No. But if all I had was Italian Parsley, and/or I was cooking for people who didn't like Cilantro, I would substitute it. Can it work for every recipe that includes Cilantro? Of course not. But you can use it as a substitue for people who DON'T like Cilantro in the following recipes:

Ceviche
Salsa
Soups
Marinades
Vinaigrettes/Mignonettes


----------



## kitchenelf (May 11, 2005)

jenny - I just used the cilantro - I think I may have put a dash or two of cumin there too.


----------



## licia (May 11, 2005)

I'm not crazy about cilantro.  It is fine in salsa, but for other dishes I can just leave it out and not miss it. I've had some things that were ok and I've had others that I thought it was definitely overused.


----------



## SierraCook (May 11, 2005)

I like cilantro, but I am very selective about what dishes I add it to.  I put some in one of my favorite Mexican casseroles and it was very overpowering.  But then I put a whole bunch in my chile verde and green chile enchilada casserole dishes snd they taste just right.  I agree it is a definite must for salsa.


----------



## Dove (May 12, 2005)

My DH thinks it taste like perfume.  I can take it or leave it.


----------



## Lugaru (May 12, 2005)

I grew up with cilantro in almost everything so I've never gotten a soapy taste... but still it is a VERY green or fresh taste which most people have a hard time enjoying.


----------



## Claire (May 12, 2005)

When I first moved to Hawaii (once upon a time, many years ago) I wondered what that awful flavor was that I didn't like.  It is definitely an "acquired taste", which, I might add, I quickly acquired.  Now Asian, especially southeast Asian (Thai, Lao. Vietnamese, Camobidian, etc) cuisines don't taste quite "right" without fresh cilantro, nor does a fresh salsa.  Since it is such a "love it or hate it" flavor, and is not available to me year 'round, I often, when it is, make a small "vase" of it up and put it on the table and let people help themselves to it (quite often I'm the only taker).  I was originally taught that coriander is the seed, cilantro the green.  I really don't think they taste the same at all.  I can see "metallic" in the flavor, but not soap.  Maybe I buy a different brand of soap.  Mostly I consider it a sharp flavor.  Something that cuts through everything else.  

By the way, I'm known for making up "bouquets" of fresh herbs from the garden for cuilinarily-inclined freinds (especially those without gardens). Placing one on the table and inviting guests to gussy-up their dinners with the fresh stuff sometimes brings about interesting results.


----------



## jennyema (May 12, 2005)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Ok, let's try this again...
> 
> 
> Now, what could I possibly add to a dish which would give me the same COLOR and FRESHNESS, but is much milder so it would not drastically change the taste of the dish in a negative way.


 

IMO flat leaf parsley has a very definitive taste. You can't add it for the texture and color without changing the taste of what you are making. Salsa, for example. i wouldn't consider subbing parsley for cilantro. I'd leave it out.


----------



## GB (May 12, 2005)

jennyema said:
			
		

> IMO flat leaf parsley has a very definitive taste.  You can't add it for the texture and color without changing the taste of what you are making.


I completely agree. Sugar and salt have the same texture and color as well, but you would not use sugar in place of salt if someone did not like salty foods.

Just because something will work in a dish does not mean it is a substitute. JMHO.



			
				ironchef said:
			
		

> Now, what could I possibly add to a dish which would give me the same COLOR and FRESHNESS, but is much milder so it would not drastically change the taste of the dish in a negative way.


 What about mint? mint has a similar color and brings a freshness to a dish, but I would not want to substitute mint anywhere a recipe calls for parsley.


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 12, 2005)

Wow............just to clarify.  I've never substituted so I have no clue if it works or not in whatever dish.  I just was referring to what I've heard chefs on the foodnetwork say.  Whenever they are cooking with cilantro it always seems they say if you don't like the flavor of cilantro then substitute.  Sorry that that observation caused such a debate!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 12, 2005)

Not to worry Sizz - sometimes it happens.  I won't even mention that mint and basil are interchangeable.  I think the whole point was missed because they don't taste the same - which is the whole reason behind "substituting".


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 13, 2005)

k....elf....I won't worry no more!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 13, 2005)

Its a wonderful herb AND it can be used in many MANY ways!!   In sushi..... sandwiches..... roasts.... pico de guillo.... sauces.... and of course mexican foods.


----------



## kadesma (May 13, 2005)

I love the earthy taste of cilantro...To me it's what makes salsa worth eating 

kadesma


----------



## buckytom (May 14, 2005)

elfie??????????? mint and basil??????????  

whadddidya think you could sneak that one in?

now, mint and basil are another of those things where either could be used in many dishes, not in every dish (mint in a savory tomato sauce? yuk), but it totally changes the entire perfume of the dish. 

i guess we all agree that different herbs can be used in many dishes and will be enjoyable  , but that they are considered variations on a dish.


----------



## BlueCat (May 14, 2005)

I love cilantro, but I saw Julia Child chef on Larry King sick one time and she said it was the only food she could think of that she hated, because it tasted like soap to her. Later I read somewhere (I can't remember where) that there is a physiological reason for some people to have that reaction to cilantro, although it certainly could have been someone's theory. I think that's too bad, because it's one of my favorite flavors.

BC


----------



## kitchenelf (May 14, 2005)

buckytom - did you sneak out of that corner?   

You'd be surprised bucky how they can be interchanged even in a tomato sauce.  You know the drink called a Mojito?  Traditionally it is made with mint but basil works great!  In a tomato/basil/garlic mixture for bruschetta if you find yourself out of basil mint works quite nicely.  OK, maybe a spaghetti/tomato sauce is pushing it - but in a pinch I bet you could add just a little and you could get that cool taste of basil and still fool a lot of people.  I said IN A PINCH!!!! lol


----------



## buckytom (May 14, 2005)

thanks elfie. i love mojitos, but a basil mojito? (i am resisting every joke about reaching the "top shelf" liquor...hee hee.)
hey, watch that pinching thing. btw, if you wanna get someone realy good, pinch them on the back of their tricep. hurts like heck for some reason... 
i have a ton o' mint growing next to the garden. have to keep edging it with a shovel to keep it from taking over.  i've only used it for iced teas and on ice cream so far, but i'll try it in place of basil and see how it goes.


----------



## DampCharcoal (May 14, 2005)

I love cilantro, myself. This debate reminds of the little slip of paper my 7th grade science teacher passed out to everyone and then told us to chew them. Most of us only tasted paper but there were a few who spit it out immediately, it tasted so bad. I can't remember what substance was used but it was a lesson in genetics.


----------



## GB (May 14, 2005)

Was that to test who were super tasters?


----------



## DampCharcoal (May 14, 2005)

Not really. The slip of paper contained a chemical that tastes horrible to about 15 percent of humans for some genetic reason that I can't recall. Three kids in the class had a negative reaction and to the rest of us, it just tasted like paper.


----------



## GB (May 14, 2005)

That sounds very similar to super tasters. Only a small percentage of people are super tasters. I think they have a much higher concentration of taste buds on their tongue. I know one of the tests consists of a piece of paper that is very bitter to super tasters, but didn't taste like anything to non super tasters.


----------



## DampCharcoal (May 14, 2005)

Ah! That sounds exactly like what happened in that science class experiment. That was about 18 years ago so I forgot about the details! Good call, GB! Interesting...


----------



## Claire (May 14, 2005)

I'm on the side of folk who say don't bother to substitute if you don't like a strongly flavored ingredient.  Or if you do sub, make up another name for the dish.  On the other hand, guess I'm lying, because when I've lived places Italian basil wouldn't grow I've found Asian to work pretty well in tomato sauce, and it does have a rather distinctively mint flavor when tasted alone!  

I saw a Galloping Gourmet episode (one of his more recent things, not the old ones) where he talked about super tasters, and have concluded that those of us who love most foods are NOT super tasters.  I know folk who act like their entire life was ruined if the food is hotter than they anticipated, their entire meal ruined if the salt wasn't the 'right" type, etc.  In some cases, when I know the people well enough, I know that they just hate the concept of taking joy in something, and want to make sure you don't, either.  But I pity people who can taste such minute differences and microscopic amounts ("my recipe called for 1/4 tsp and I can tell s/he put in 1/3) in food ruin a meal for them, and I know that is the case for a lot of people.  Or freinds who will only find one restaurant's or one person's style acceptable (people who would come to Hawaii, for example, and hate all the Chinese and Japanese food because it didn't taste like it did "Back Home"!).  

I also feel for people who never "grow into" different tastes, who do not believe in "acquired tastes".  There are plenty of things I hated as a child and love now, and I believe it's improved my life overall AND, what is sometimes a lot more important, allowed me to sit down to table with people from differing cultures and countries and thoroughly enjoy the experience.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 15, 2005)

I'm not a fan of cilantro. I don't mind it if it doesn't overpower the dish - but I hate when it becomes the predominent flavor. That might be why some people don't like it .. it gets overdone. I love oregano - but it would ruin a dish if someone threw in an entire bunch.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 15, 2005)

buckytom - That place on  the back of the tricep hurts like the dickens!!! lol

Make a mojito too with that mint!!!!!


----------



## SPDinPUL (May 15, 2005)

I agreee on the soap sud....may lack the enzimes to properly appreciate the taste


----------

